# 6 months in



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

2


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If it drags on.
If it gets heated and testy.

It is doing so because it meant something.
The marriage has grown roots.

Deep roots. Roots into each others 'whole' existence.
Those roots are wrapped around each others hearts, minds, guts and soul.

You are pulling loose from each other...and drawing blood and pieces of those same guts.

The older daughter? She was the competition. The female your' wife felt threatened by. Could not control.
Birth mothers have great difficulty with their OWN daughters once those hormones start raging in an adolescent girl.
Step mothers? Oh, Yeah! Double Wombmee.

The daughter, obviously never accepted this new women in your' life or hers. She rebelled. As young girls do.

It is women who [mostly] do this and think this...and act out as such.
It is in the women's nature to be protective and to control her personal world.
The mother-hen instinct. Not all women are like this...most are.

They have the womb and they have the Magna-Mother-Carta given to them by the Creator.

On your STBX wife. She is overwhelmed. Who can blame her?

Separate and see how this plays out. 

Just Sayin'


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

We have been for 6 months now


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Kryptonite said:


> We have been for 6 months now, she wanted blood still does and became just plain Mean threating me my livelihood and my daughter.
> like I said I see the true Colors and what was always there but hidden.
> I don't think she should get an award for behaving badly and get a pass on what she created.
> she filed she left and I even let her gather everything she wanted and come back to take the items she wanted.
> ...


What she wants and what she gets are 2 different things. But assume 50 - 50 for what was collected the term of the marriage. You keep what you brought in, rughly. 

If you want to believe that she will be punished equity wise for being an ass forget it. All that will do is raise your blood pressure. Courts don't care. 

How long were you married?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

She isnt entitled beyond her 50%, whether she believes that or not. You are doing the right thing, your children do not deserve to be her scapegoats or her punching bags. So very sad to lose a child, I hope she gets help to cope.


----------



## GoingCrazyNow (Jun 28, 2017)

What caused the split?


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

Married


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Kryptonite said:


> Married less than 6years, loss of a child due to lifestyle choices broke us apart hatred toward my daughter which some say was jealousy I Cant understand I guess because its a womans perspective why she hated my daughter so badly they used to be inseparable. The state Im in is not a 50/50 until 10years. I KNOW WE WILL RELY ON A JUDGE TO DECIDE WHATS WHAT. Because of her non rational thinking. We have made 2 offers after mediation and she just said NO, Didn't come back with No but I will accept this JUST NO. I just want to move forward away from the mess and all the Drama. She blames me and my daughter for everything. Takes no responsibility and gave her youngest daughter the same avenue when she srews up.
> I PRETTY MUCH HANDLED EVERYTHING while we were together from her rental to all things that normally occur when you pull to families together. She wouldn't Clean, I ignored for a while but she felt all the kids should do it but wouldn't make her kid do much. Created double standard in the house. Finances she kept her money every month after her contribution to the house hold with that I paid the bills also paid for her gas and what ever extras during the course of the month. she had free access to my account to buy what was needed I would let her know if there was an issue. I never asked nor did I want to know what was in her account I wanted her to pay her bills. I even would tell her don't contribute some months I got this.
> I took care of any and all unexpected expense Car repairs, home repairs whatever. I also would try and save for us go away for family vacations and me and her get aways. I always took her to see her favorite Concert some times 2x a year. Helped both of her older children with cars and expenses. Sorry for the rant I just know wont mean squat when I get to court.



Sounds like to her what's mine is mine and yours is mine. 

A forensics accountant will straighten that out. If money is missing with no explanation i.e. hidden the judge will say cough it up. If she tries the "I spent it all at Vegas... " or "I was a crackhead but now recovered and he knew it!.." then she will owe you through her equity shares of the joint property. The courts have seen this nonsense over and over and are well equipped to deal with it. 

This of course assumes the amounts are worth arguing about. Start itemizing all receipts for as many years as you can and collect all the tax returns. Money under the table, prove that she got it. If not reported to IRS use that as leverage. Collect all your credit reports and hers if you can. Shows all the accounts.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

GoingCrazyNow said:


> What caused the split?


Read OP's post, and it will tell you.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Lostme said:


> GoingCrazyNow said:
> 
> 
> > What caused the split?
> ...


The death of her.child.sent her tailspinning. She took it out on his kids.


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for the response,


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

What happened to the child?

What makes you think she hates your daughter?

How old is this daughter she supposedly hates?

What is their dynamic like?

Your respondes are very vague.


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

There is a reason for the vague respons


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, but it's hard to make sense of this. 

So her child overdosed and passed away? I'm so sorry to hear that..... it had to be horrible.

What started the fight between your wife and daughter? Was something said?

It's odd that they'd go from being close to your wife supposedly hating her. Something had to have happened..... your daughter is a grown woman not a kid.

My hb has accused me of hating his daughter before but it's not true at all. I always liked her....but I don't feel like she treats me that well. We've never had a fight but she doesn't live with us (grown) and we haven't gone through what you guys have.


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

she also


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Its very sad that instead of getting help for herself that she has chosen to lash out at your kids instead. Grief or not, that is NOT acceptable. Also she may WANT the big pay day, but there are laws and rules, and likely she will only get the normal 50% she is entitled to.


----------



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

only 5 years 4 months married my state is a 10years equates to 50%. she came in with nothing it was my back that got us where we were and what we had she s unreasonable and wont accept any offer. I hope judge gives her minimal. oh and Im asking for nothing from her.


----------

